# Starwood Elite status



## glenn1000 (May 25, 2006)

I understand that if you own multiple units at the same Starwood resort you get elite status. If you purchase multiple resale weeks at a mandatory resort (Maui), do you still get the elite status or is it only for those who buy from the developer?


----------



## steve1000 (May 25, 2006)

I believe the current Starwood policy is that only developer purchases count toward elite status.


----------



## myip (May 25, 2006)

How many points do you need to become elite and what are the level?


----------



## Henry M. (May 25, 2006)

3 Star Elite: two weeks or more of interval ownership with a combined value of 159,000 StarOptions

Benefits: Annual conversion to Starpoints instead of every other year, Avis Preferred Membership, Villa Unit upgrade 30-10 days prior to arrival, SVN Elite Status designated on SPG membership card, Friendship Rewards of 30,000 Starpoints (20,000 is standard), Exclusive Owner Services Team

4 Star Elite: Interval ownership with a combined value of 359,000 StarOptions

Benefits: All of 3 Star benefits, $99 Starpoints conversion fee waived, Early Villa Check-in (2:00 pm), SVN Elite Wait List while holding prior reservation

5 Star Elite: Interval ownership with a combined value of 559,000 StarOptions

Benefits: All of 4 Star benefits, SPG Platinum Preferred Guest membership, Platinum Concierge Service, Late Villa check-out (noon).

Resale weeks don't normally count towards Elite status, but if you buy a developer week after your resale week, you can have your resale added back into the program (see this link).

The weeks owned can be at different Starwood resorts. They do not have to be at the same location. All that matters is the number of StarOptions you control.


----------



## glenn1000 (May 26, 2006)

Great information. Thank you very much!


----------



## stevens397 (May 26, 2006)

FWIW, the Platinum Elite SPG status for 5 Star Elites is an incerdible perk.  I can't count the number of times I've been upgraded to suites thanks to that status.  Sadly, I'll be losing it and can't see the sense in spending another $90,000 in new developer purchases  to have it in perpetuity!


----------

